# the who the hell am I talking to thread...



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

well, since I always wonder and preconceive a picture of who y'all are in my mind...I thought I would start a thread where we can all see each others mugs...faces would be helpful...doesn't have to be while you're biking...

and please, be mature and don't start a flame fest...it's nice to jab at one another's thought process...but to make fun of something one can't change without surgery isn't too kind... 

I guess I'll start...  Desolation Wilderness, Tahoe at about 10,000 ft...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

https://webtoe.home.comcast.net/*******.jpg


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> https://webtoe.home.comcast.net/*******.jpg


sweet...that's what I pictured you to look like...


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

irieness said:


> well, since I always wonder and preconceive a picture of who y'all are in my mind...I thought I would start a thread where we can all see each others mugs...faces would be helpful...doesn't have to be while you're biking...
> 
> and please, be mature and don't start a flame fest...it's nice to jab at one another's thought process...but to make fun of something one can't change without surgery isn't too kind...
> 
> I guess I'll start...  Desolation Wilderness, Tahoe at about 10,000 ft...


WoW Irene...

Whatta change in u girl...
I though that u were such pain in the @ss tough person and now u look like the sweetes thing.
R u single now or something !?

BTW..
If want to see more I'll need UR CC# to joing my site @ 39.99/mo.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> WoW Irene...
> 
> Whatta change in u girl...
> I though that u were such pain in the @ss tough person and now u look like the sweetes thing.
> R u single now or something !?


yeah...most people don't get my sense of humor...I just joke on here like a badass cuz it's the complete opposite of how I am...I'm usually just playing around when I'm on here and people take me seriously...   although I am saving up to get one of my arms sleeved...I'm hoping that might make me look tougher... 

nope...my hubby/24/7 companion is riding in BC and I'm bored (already watched all our porns  )...and someone's gotta stay home and make the money...   that fawker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

because i'm at work, and it's a slow night, and i happened to bring my laptop in......not that i post much on the dh board. but whatever.

from a hut trip late last winter. colorado rockies, outside of breckenridge.
a random face shot, and a couple riding pics.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

me and my groupies.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Me with my band, i'm on the right...

Horns up biotches!


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

irieness said:


> well, since I always wonder and preconceive a picture of who y'all are in my mind...I thought I would start a thread where we can all see each others mugs...faces would be helpful...doesn't have to be while you're biking...
> 
> and please, be mature and don't start a flame fest...it's nice to jab at one another's thought process...but to make fun of something one can't change without surgery isn't too kind...
> 
> I guess I'll start...  Desolation Wilderness, Tahoe at about 10,000 ft...


I bet some people on RM would LOVE to see these....


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Me and the man.............Newport, OR.

I've got a thing for sea lions and SEE........I DON'T HAVE A GAWDDAMN MULLET!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> well, since I always wonder and preconceive a picture of who y'all are in my mind..........


me (but you already know me...)


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> me (but you already know me...)


Who the fyck are you?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> BTW..
> If want to see more I'll need UR CC# to joing my site @ 39.99/mo.


I still say you're a serial killer.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

JSUN revealed..


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

you know what i look like, you see me in your dreams...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

konabiker said:


> PS EIO has a mullet.


Shutup cracker ass ******.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Shutup cracker ass ******.


Black Powa!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Action pic, in early may, when I had just got my bike and still sucked pretty bad.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

I pretty much look just like the guy in my avatar.

My ugly mug:

PS EIO has a mullet.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

im tired.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

New year's day at Laguna Beach with my youngest.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

this me in the back throwin the 'shock down


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

im on the right


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

me and the shortbus

My Retirement Plan and future Parts Supplier once he turns Pro!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Me and my Bullit.*

And please, WCH, don't hate me 'cause I'm not wearing a helmet. How do you folks like the "rise" in my new Easton DH handlebar? And EIO, no rude comments about old men, gray beards, and all your other irresponsible, youthful hatespeak...LOL!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

me and my enduro.
and me and some cali condors chillin in big sur.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

TNC said:


> And EIO, no rude comments about old men, gray beards, and all your other irresponsible, youthful hatespeak...LOL!


OK.
I like the helmet on your shelf..............now I'm convinced Texas is a Nazi state.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

nice picts...I need to get some to put up. k


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Chicodude01 said:


> I bet some people on RM would LOVE to see these....


I'm sure the lifers in the lounge whose panties I got in a wod the other day would...really though, I'm just trying to up my post count so as to be e-cooler...


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*Cooter's Hawt!!!!*

and I mean that in the most hetero way possible, I mean, he's no WCH, but still....

hers's me...riding, hangin with my lova, and gettin my hulk on (okay, maybe no hulk but since Juanjo gets all the girlies going topless, I thought Id try too!)

Peace.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> me (but you already know me...)


I saw the pic of you and Jill on RM...she's a pretty little catch ya got there...how'd ya manage it??


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> this me in the back throwin the 'shock down


I was hoping I wasn't going to always think of Cooter washing his car in his leopard speedo...


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

where's cooter with his sweet bike washing pic?


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

Well...here's a picture of me around halloween...I'm soo glad I didn't have to wear a stupid costume.



The the second one is of me chilaxin at an art show for Rob Havassy.....with a girl  uhhh, yeah.

(Great artist...check havassyart.com if you don't believe me)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

here is me


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> I saw the pic of you and Jill on RM...she's a pretty little catch ya got there...how'd ya manage it??


'cause, i'm like, a model you know........


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TNC said:


> ..... WCH, don't hate me 'cause I'm not wearing a helmet.....


hehe, TNC the livingroom freerider....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> hehe, TNC the livingroom freerider....


blasting beer across my keyboard


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

I rule.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> I rule.


I would wax.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

rpl3000 said:


> where's cooter with his sweet bike washing pic?


it's out there, I was saving this from a whole gang of chicks pm'ing me their #'s so I let it be


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> you know what i look like, you see me in your dreams...


I feel like I just went back in time to my bar days...man, I've heard some hilarious lines...

*now post your pic...I showed y'all my ugly mug


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok here are a few of me from our recent summer Tour !
The first shot needs no caption ..... beer is good , in Japan all you drink is Sapporro 

Can't think of a caption for the second shot ......


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

Me and my bros and sis (that's me on right)

Chillin' on the couch, waiting for some cleaning products...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> it's out there, I was saving this from a whole gang of chicks pm'ing me their #'s so I let it be


oh yeah


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Deutschland Uber Alles!*



e[I said:


> o]OK.
> I like the helmet on your shelf..............now I'm convinced Texas is a Nazi state.


LOL! Duuude, I'm a WWII history afficianado. My dad, uncle, and a grandfather were all in combat in WWII, so I've always had an interest in it. I'm just surprised you didn't come up with the suggestion that I was old enough to be in WWII, and that it was my helmet...LOL! Now...where did I put my jackboots?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*You better believe it, jumping boy!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> hehe, TNC the livingroom freerider....


I plug in one of those "New World Disorder" video tapes and climb on my rig and...yeehaw!...look at me go...all in the comfort of my den. My wife, however, gets tired of all my hollaring, "On your left, you pinhead!". It interferes with her Oprah program.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

HA!

SMT has that pic set as his wallpaper on his 'puter, and dreams of one day washing bikes Coot style


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Well, of course, WCH!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> excellent visual.....
> 
> you're usually probably all geared up on that thing.......


One must become one with the bike...er, I mean Airdyne.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

TNC said:


> One must become one with the bike...er, I mean Airdyne.


that's pic is so funny...now all you gotta do is put a computer in front of you and you'll be the ULTIMATE E-SHREDDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TNC said:


> I plug in one of those "New World Disorder" video tapes and climb on my rig and...yeehaw!...look at me go...all in the comfort of my den. My wife, however, gets tired of all my hollaring, "On your left, you pinhead!". It interferes with her Oprah program.


excellent visual.....

you're usually probably all geared up on that thing.......


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Can't think of a caption for the second shot ......


How about.... WTF? how did these BMX bikes get in my truck?


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, why not?


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

not that anyone cares, but: 
1. drumming for my band
2. in newfoundland


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

check out that ass on the first one

then my self on the podium en numero dos


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Found one:


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

Yo, here is me!!








No action shots apart from crappy phone camera ones, sorry!


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey...make the front wheel/fan thingy a deemax.


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

Well I am still kind of new to this forum but I will try to be part of the cool kids anyways...too bad this post will ruin it though. The first pic is of me waking up in the morning at moab after a night full of snow. The second pic is of me lifeguarding at a pool in iraq...yeah we lifeguard a little different there lol. Just to make it clear I am not in the army but am instead working for an evil company of whoms name I shall not utter on this site. Lets just say it starts with an H and ends in an alliburton.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Found one:


she said a picture of yourself, not your girlfriend.....


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> How about.... WTF? how did these BMX bikes get in my truck?


HAAAAAhahgahaahhahahah , yea exactly

I think it was more like WTF , they fit fine last time !


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

sriracha said:


> me and my enduro.
> and me and some cali condors chillin in big sur.


Pics of the condors is friggin awesome.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> she said a picture of yourself, not your girlfriend.....


That was me before the surgery...


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*me*

this is me....btw...merry xmas in advance


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

2 shots


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pic 1 - me and Mini-Warp
Pic 2 - Me on duty


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> HA!
> 
> SMT has that pic set as his wallpaper on his 'puter, and dreams of one day washing bikes Coot style


I do have it as wallpaper on my computer.....but I enlarged and printed some copies too.

I use your picture in the attic to scare away the rats and mice


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> One must become one with the bike...er, I mean Airdyne.


hilo-ray-e-us...........................


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

1.) me and bro winter of 04-05 (the braces r off now  )
2.)my evil, evil dog


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

El Chingon said:


> New year's day at Laguna Beach with my youngest.


Chingon?!
Eh, are you blanco or RAZA?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*You asked for it*

ok here is my ugly mug


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

snowskilz said:


> 2 shots


Your teeth are looking good Todd - did you have that corrective surgery?


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

1. last summer a top of crystal mtn ski resort outside of where I "usedta" live... 

2. A tople coming into a steep switch back to quick just after we got outa the snow, in picture 3.

4. Me this year, onda Six.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

it's me:


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here is me












Thats REALLY YOU...!!!!!!


----------



## sortafast (Feb 12, 2004)

me and my grandfather's hairline. Guess i really dont have any room to poke fun at anyone else.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

one too many beers...

J/k, that's my buddy Aa. Guess I wasn't kidding about too many beers, tho...  
Me, my wife and my pops during kitchen remodel:


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

irieness said:


> I feel like I just went back in time to my bar days...man, I've heard some hilarious lines...
> 
> *now post your pic...I showed y'all my ugly mug


ive only just gotten into the whole clubbing/bar scene but some of the puns/lines that've been used on my girlfrineds, have been absolute shockers...

anyways this is quite old and from a distance, im on the right and the other bloke is my best mate Ev...


----------



## sortafast (Feb 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Me and the man.............Newport, OR.
> 
> I've got a thing for sea lions and SEE........I DON'T HAVE A GAWDDAMN MULLET!


You may not have a mullet, but you still need a hair cut hippie. j/k Although i dont think that sea lion will ever be the same.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

freeriderizzle said:


> Well...here's a picture of me around halloween...I'm soo glad I didn't have to wear a stupid costume.
> 
> The the second one is of me chilaxin at an art show for Rob Havassy.....with a girl  uhhh, yeah.
> 
> (Great artist...check havassyart.com if you don't believe me)


No offense, izzle.... You look like that rapper Fat Joe:


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> she said a picture of yourself, not your girlfriend.....


alrigth alright- since this is really so irieness can see who is talking all the smack...

me with my daughter...But WCH already knows that. Ever notice how she is always polite and friendly with you? Then little G just walks up to you and punches you in the jewels? It's funny stuff...


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Your teeth are looking good Todd - did you have that corrective surgery?


The doctor says after 2 more procedures i should be back to normal.

Kids dont go out at nite, ya never know when a vampire may attack


----------



## Pupp4_Kick3R (Jul 2, 2005)

Im kinda new to this forum aswell but i guess i can't hide forever. So here is a brief summary of what I like to do.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Pupp4_Kick3R said:


> Im kinda new to this forum aswell but i guess i can't hide forever. So here is a brief summary of what I like to do.


whoa you ccan fund 3 expensive sports, you suck=P.


----------



## Pupp4_Kick3R (Jul 2, 2005)

b12yan88 said:


> whoa you ccan fund 3 expensive sports, you suck=P.


Heheeh I dropped Mtn Boarding since my friend who is a pro in the masters div. broke his Tibia at the skate park couple weeks ago and called it quits after 13 yrs. I just film for his company "Dirtheads" and going to aspen in 2 weeks to film the US OPEN. But yea quitting mountain boarding made me take up Mountain Biking. I am very glad with my decision. Never in a million years would i think of mountain biking. But the people are really cool so no regrets here. Also Paintball rawks!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JSUN said:


> Thats REALLY YOU...!!!!!!


come on now...you have seen me in real life...yes true


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> it's me:.......because you can't spell danger without Dan.


you can't spell danger without...E.R.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> come on now...you have seen me in real life...yes true


Take a picture with that pirate flag in your garage and post it here.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

TNC said:


> LOL! Duuude, I'm a WWII history afficianado. My dad, uncle, and a grandfather were all in combat in WWII, so I've always had an interest in it. I'm just surprised you didn't come up with the suggestion that I was old enough to be in WWII, and that it was my helmet...LOL! Now...where did I put my jackboots?


Sieg heil! TNC..............


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

My boys and me at a DH race in Clayton, OK


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I wanna be part of the fun too! Here's me (on left) and my buddy Bert at Tourney this past spring when all the grass is green. If you look closely you can see our bike tracks on the hills behind us and our shuttle truck far far away. And just for fun here is a shot of me (right) and my uncle at our last BBQ competition (my other hobby).


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you can't spell danger without...E.R.


LOL!

but...from the looks of it, I'm not the only one to fall and break things.

Here's another one from the top of Garmisch, Germany:


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> 1.) me and bro winter of 04-05


Your brother's outfit cracks me up! That's awesome!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

marsb said:


> Your brother's outfit cracks me up! That's awesome!


For real. That is one of the funniest things ever. I dig the ears.


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

hahaha - 2 in the PINK, 1 in the STINK!



Cooter. said:


> this me in the back throwin the 'shock down


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is me


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

Are those step-ins I spy on the Burton? Even the Jericho sticker can't make up for that. 

jk, I have been to Garmisch, it is beautiful. Just missed ski season though.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Damn, y'all is sum ugly mofo's!*

Here I am getting ready for my moonlighting gig as a "King" impersonator.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

HELLBELLY said:


> Here I am getting ready for my moonlighting gig as a "King" impersonator.


nice goat knuckle


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

marsb said:


> Are those step-ins I spy on the Burton? Even the Jericho sticker can't make up for that.
> 
> jk, I have been to Garmisch, it is beautiful. Just missed ski season though.


Actually, it's a machined brass Jericho headbadge carefully drilled and tapped and screwed into the toeplate.

I have used some better step-in designs, but mine are going on 5 years and still hold up. I hated them when I first bought them and the whole first season but at the beginning of the second season, I took an advanced lesson and the instructor had some experience with them and go them adjusted right. I've loved them ever since.

The last couple of years, my board hasn't seen much use 'cause the bay area weather is conducive to riding bikes year-round and I don't have to drive to ride my bike - at least very far. I'd almost rather ride my bike in the rain, sleet & hail to stay local than drive to Tahoe.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

here's me


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> oh yeah


I did not want to see that again
Lets keep it like this from now on


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you should photoshop that black box into some shorts. with just the censor bar, he looks naked.....


----------



## Korrupt (Mar 15, 2004)

thats me on the right and my buddy brad, hung over to ****.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

HELLBELLY said:


> Here I am getting ready for my moonlighting gig as a "King" impersonator.


Now thats just fvckin WRONG !


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you should photoshop that black box into some shorts. with just the censor bar, he looks naked.....


eio to the rescue......................hawaiian *******.........


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

HELLBELLY said:


> Here I am getting ready for my moonlighting gig as a "King" impersonator.


Nice camel toe................


----------



## Frankenstein (Aug 9, 2004)

Holy SHeeeeeeeeet!!!!!. Thats sum funny gig.
Nice knuckles Elvis!


Mullet rides on!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> LOL!
> 
> but...from the looks of it, I'm not the only one to fall and break things.
> 
> Here's another one from the top of Garmisch, Germany:


just teasing but breaking up Dang and er!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you should photoshop that black box into some shorts. with just the censor bar, he looks naked.....


calling out..........naked boy...yuuu whoo...naked boy


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]eio to the rescue......................hawaiian *******.........


gotta put some black leather G string on....and a ball in his mouth


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

OKay...where's the rest of your guys' pics...especially you little bastages that post all the time like jbsoxb, tony (comtbiker12) and hardcoRe newbie...  and where's his holiness bikers3 or say Gunslingger (aka WCH's arch nemesis)...and pdirt, I know you're not asian...   how about the hummer hating E30Evolution...and whoever else I can't think of right now...get on it you pansies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> OKay...where's the rest of your guys' pics...especially you little bastages that post all the time like jbsoxb, tony (comtbiker12) and hardcoRe newbie...  and where's his holiness bikers3 or say Gunslingger (aka WCH's arch nemesis)...and pdirt, I know you're not asian...   how about the hummer hating E30Evolution...and whoever else I can't think of right now...get on it you pansies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I don't have any pics of me on my computer. I'll just have someone take a pic of me riding roadie, thta way it would be more of a satire on the site.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

irieness said:


> OKay...where's the rest of your guys' pics...especially you little bastages that post all the time like jbsoxb, tony (comtbiker12) and hardcoRe newbie...  and where's his holiness bikers3 or say Gunslingger (aka WCH's arch nemesis)...and pdirt, I know you're not asian...   how about the hummer hating E30Evolution...and whoever else I can't think of right now...get on it you pansies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Irene gone wild ...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

nevermind....


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

*eh,*

its currently 12:00 am and i am bored as heck.

Guess what... ima post my ugly mug on the internet for kicks and giggles.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

irieness said:


> how about the hummer hating E30Evolution...and whoever else I can't think of right now...get on it you pansies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You wanted it. And I painted out the flash to save your retinas. Yeah, too stupid and lazy to put it on like auto shoot mode and run in front of it. And the bathroom is like right by my computer..It works. Check the dimple bizzles.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Frankenstein said:


> Holy SHeeeeeeeeet!!!!!. Thats sum funny gig.
> Nice knuckles Elvis!
> 
> Mullet rides on!


I recognize that mullet! Where'd Shaheeb go???


----------



## Frankenstein (Aug 9, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> I recognize that mullet! Where'd Shaheeb go?
> 
> He's on a special Elvis impersonation tour right now. Frankenstein is filling in all duties


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm half Raza, but for some reason I look more like my dad, who is cracker all the way.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> I'm half Raza, but for some reason I look more like my dad, who is cracker all the way.


Que viva la pinche raza!!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Well....I figured I might as well post up some pics seeing as how I just made a myspace. You guys shoudl check it out, pretty gangsta stuff.  (forwarning to those who look it was made as a mockery to myspace)

http://www.myspace.com/14865788


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> calling out..........naked boy...yuuu whoo...naked boy


YO!

if I was naked though, that black box would have to go down clear past my knees  if you look closely enough, you can see the calous where "it" rubs the side of my calf from keeping "it" in the leg of my jeans


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Broken elbow = Lotsa xboxing.  

Other random biking pics included!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a picture of me being gangsta for my myspace since I didn't C&P a picture over here.


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

fueled by the nectar of gods


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> YO!
> 
> if I was naked though, that black box would have to go down clear past my knees  if you look closely enough, you can see the calous where "it" rubs the side of my calf from keeping "it" in the leg of my jeans


damm don't mean to spill the beans but could you quite with the lying....and stop having your wife write me letters telling me to come out and visit her because she is tired of you...what is that pet name she uses...oh yeah she calls you shorty or mr. short


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

it may only be big around as a beer can, but it's damn sure long


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Here's a picture of me being gangsta for my myspace since I didn't C&P a picture over here.


does almost every kid who is a teen have myspace? i don't have one but 95% of my friend do


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> does almost every kid who is a teen have myspace? i don't have one but 95% of my friend do


 It sure seems like it. I only made mine to make fun of myspace and to just act like a tool. I think myspace/xanga are all lame.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

me...


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

'Tis I, throwing the shock at ya.....


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*You're Not Talking To Me*

But here's my picture anyway:










Thanks to brado1 for the sweet art: https://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=597

Who else is man enough for the bib!?!


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

heres me winnin it up at n*


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> heres me winnin it up at n*


are thoose 661pads? i think i have that same pair, anyways cool pic


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> It sure seems like it. I only made mine to make fun of myspace and to just act like a tool. I think myspace/xanga are all lame.


one of my friends did the same thing. he also likes to spam other peoples myspace lol.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Strike a pose...*

Yeah! Leading the King of the Mountains competition!

Oh, wait. Wrong kind of cycling... =)

JMH


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Back off ladies


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

this is me after riding though and almost getting bogged in this puddle.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> Back off ladies


 Andrew that's *****in!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> Back off ladies


That suit is money.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

OOOH! I wanna play too!!

Back before we moved from NJ:
Here's the setup...









And the jump!!









Out West in San Diego
(the TNT coach said I needed a "really good road bike", so I showed up the the training ride with this one - 
"But Coach! I got this R1000 on ebay!!")


----------



## SCNEWBIE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Me too Me Too*

Howdy all Don't post alot but use this place for all the knowledge. Man this is a great picture!!
Ha

Ride on All


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

Me and my pimp ride


----------



## dhdogg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Got bird?*

Hey look this giant bird took a crap and I was formed! Damn Peruvian eagles!!


----------



## ShooterMcGavinYo (Mar 17, 2005)




----------

